# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  ATENCION APICULTORES EN CAJAMARCA Y LAMBAYEQUE

## Alper

Amigos apicultores de Cajamarca y Lambayeque: 
Requiero contactarme para proponer asociatividad para la producción de miel.
Dispongo de terrenos adecuados con abundante floración todo el año.
Si creen conveniente, podrian ser también de otras regiones. FLORES LOTE CASA NH.jpgfotos por clasificar 195.jpgPOR CLASIFICAR FEBRERO 2011 117.jpgTARA 1.jpg
Comunicarse al telef. 976 156693, RPM * 653385
Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: Artículo: Lambayeque y Cajamarca se unen a la promoción de berries Artículo: Quinua y algarrobina captaron atención de compradores internacionales en feria Perú Natura OEFA recibirá denuncias ambientales a través del Sistema de atención al ciudadano Atención Pisqueros: Vendo Uva Quebranta Atención Pisqueros: Vendo Uva Quebranta

----------

